# This is for all you mariah lovers



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

*Nudity deleted*


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

YES!!!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

aw man, I missed it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

14_blast said:


> aw man, I missed it.


 www.the-sun.com .click on bizarre exposed......


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

14_blast said:


> aw man, I missed it.


 he poontang was hanging out, very nice...sucks for you.

oh and she was kissing another chick.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I got warned for it 25% so you have to go tto the website to look......


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

damn...right after posting the rules...shame shame H..

j/k


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> damn...right after posting the rules...shame shame H..
> 
> j/k


 Its cool ..I anit trippin its only 25%


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Mr. Harley...daddy likes!

btw, I like your heritage springer.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It certaintly was a good pic!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Thanks Mr. Harley...daddy likes!
> 
> btw, I like your heritage springer.


 thank you ....thank you















Xenon......Please excuse me ...I did not mean to create tension...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i missed it and im at work, was it a real pic?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh yeah.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mr. Harley...daddy likes!
> ...


 Shortest memory ever.....

Mr. Harley the post about rules the rules at 11:10 am...


> I am down with all the rules......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rule #4 no nudity.

45 minutes later Mr. Harley posts a picture of Mariahs nipple....


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

so we can post pics of hot chicks with thongs on and stuff??? yes!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > 14_blast said:
> ...


 GG
thanks for pointing that out .....








I must have missed the no nudity part.........too much Pak-A-loo-loo


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

off topic, but whos the hottie in gross gurks sig?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> off topic, but whos the hottie in gross gurks sig?


 brittany spears......


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dam she has a nice f'n body.....


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

damm why cant i find the mariah pic.i see britney in that tacky green.someone post liknk please


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

www.the-sun.com ...click on bizarre exposed and shes right there


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> www.the-sun.com ...click on bizarre exposed and shes right there


 damm i did that and i see the other picture but what is mariah wearing.bette post the link


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > www.the-sun.com ...click on bizarre exposed and shes right there
> ...


 I did the same but where's Mariah


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry guys they changed it already.....Mya looks hot though...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

YEAH MYA is dam hot.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> YEAH MYA is dam hot.


 you want her to fart on you too?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Im sure some of the peeps here probably saved that pic before it was taken out. Cmon guys, you know who you are, share da wealth dammit


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> Im sure some of the peeps here probably saved that pic before it was taken out. Cmon guys, you know who you are, share da wealth dammit


 contact the head guy......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I got warned for it 25% so you have to go tto the website
> 
> Its cool ..I anit trippin its only 25%


 Go do some more then if thats too little.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I got warned for it 25% so you have to go tto the website
> ...


 why would i do that ....i didnt even wat the 25


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I got warned for it 25% so you have to go tto the website
> ...


 yea you could have some of my percentage







dammit i love her


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

can u pm to me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> can u pm to me


 i didnt save the pic ...sorry.....and now they have changed it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

damn i missed her!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> damn i missed her!


 you can still see beyonce....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > damn i missed her!
> ...










Your just asking for another 25%, huh :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 yea that will take me up to 50% OOOOOHHHH NO


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What happened to the pic? Mr. Harley, like your avatar!!!!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

i when therer and missed out too....WTF?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> What happened to the pic? Mr. Harley, like your avatar!!!!


 teck ...thank you sir...
hte picture was there on the site this morning but they changed it ....sorry


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I saw the pic this morning (didn't save) and I tried to go back into my cache to find it, but no luck. dam!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If you guys wanna see naked pics of chicks, there are plenty of website for that. If you wanna see naked pics of fish....well, youve come to the right place!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

But didn't Derek Jeter say Mariah Carey was a "cold fish" that's why he dumped her? If that's the case, wouldn't the Maria pic qualify as a naked fish pic? j/k


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

damn it i missed it!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

How do i see naked pics of fish ? I want to seeeeee


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn I missed Mariah!!!! What did the pic show??


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

What do you think?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..she wasn't even nude...it was a shot of her breast from the sideview


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> lol..she wasn't even nude...it was a shot of her breast from the sideview










that pic was in lastweeks dailynews(new york)


----------

